
Control diabetes by Sugar Nanny – Helps you track sugar level and insulin dosage - rosedye
https://www.hackerearth.com/sprints/uofthacks2016/teams/8a69897/submission/
======
tzs
It says:

    
    
      No Access
      You are not logged in.
      You do not have access to this submission.
    

The site does not appear to be a news site or link aggregator site, nor does
it seem to be a health related site. The "About Us" info is not really
enlightening. It appears that the site has something to do with programming
challenges, and finding jobs.

In short, it is unclear to me why an article about diabetes would even be
there. This submission is confusing.

~~~
rosedye
Sorry, reposted the link on a new post. Thanks for letting me know

------
randycupertino
There's a paywall?

~~~
rosedye
Sorry, reposted with new link Thanks for letting me know

